# Frage bei Irc Verbindung



## TheSchüler (9. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir das IrcProtokoll anzusehen und will nun einfach mit einem Server verbinden.


```
try{
		soc=new Socket();
		
		soc.connect( new InetSocketAddress("localhost",6601));
		pw=new PrintWriter(soc.getOutputStream());
		
		
		
		pw.println("join welcome");
		br=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(soc.getInputStream()));
                infostring=br.readLine();
```

Eigentlich müsste ich doch nun im infostring die Antwort bekommen, dass ich noch nicht registriert bin. Stattdessen gibt er mir einen Ping Timeout(der ist eigentlich in Ordnung nur es müsste vorher die Meldung You have not registered kommen)

Habe ich da irgendwas falsch verstanden(Ich habe noch nicht viel mit Netzwerk progammiert)?

Mfg


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2007)

scheinbar kommt da nich ein ping vom server den du nicht beantwortet hast ...


----------



## TheSchüler (9. Sep 2007)

Aber wenn ich mit Telnet verbinde kommt die Antwort You have not registered.
Das müsste doch im meinem Programm auch der Fall sein.


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2007)

Ist der Port auch offen?


----------



## TheSchüler (9. Sep 2007)

Der Port ist offen.
Wenn der Port geschlossen wäre müsste doch aber trotzdem die gleiche Meldungen wie bei der Telnetverbindung kommen?


----------



## TheSchüler (9. Sep 2007)

Ich bin einfach nur blöd 
 Funktioniert jetzt alles ohne flush geht beim PrintWriter halt doch nix...


----------



## Ariol (9. Sep 2007)

Nee, wenn der Port geschlossen ist bekommst du nen Timeout

Du kommst garnicht so weit, dass überprüft werden könnte, ob du registriert bist.


----------



## TheSchüler (9. Sep 2007)

Ja klar aber es hat ja mit Telnet funktioniert


----------



## HoaX (9. Sep 2007)

arial: connection timeout != ping timeout


----------



## freizeichen (20. Jan 2009)

Der Thread ist schon ziemlich alt  ... aber hoffentlich noch ein wenig aktuell

Man muss sich bei Server Anmelden ... sonst fliegt man mit einem Ping Timeout raus 

direkt nach dem Verbinden gibst du mit deinem Writer 

USER <username> <hostname> <servername> <realname> 
PASS <password>
NICK <nickname> <hopcount>

aus ... damit der Server weiß was los ist 


Ich habe ein anderes Problem ... ich bin mit dem Server verbunden ... bekomme auch die MOTD ... alles ganz normal wie in mirc z.B. auch 

in dem ich den ... vom Server kommenden Ping zurücksende bleibe ich auch auf dem Server.

Aber ich kann keine Nachrichten oder Befehle senden ... nur empfangen 

Das IRC-Protokoll hat mir da auch nicht viel weiter geholfen
http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459

vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee wie ich die Befehle dem server übergeben muss

mfg


----------



## DocRandom (3. Feb 2009)

Moin!

Für´s IRC verwende ich meißt das PircBot-Framework

lg


----------

